# Keller Chicken Soup & Dumplings



## mr drinky (Aug 17, 2012)

First of all, I have cooked this soup (once) before and posted briefly about it here on the forum, but this time I took pictures. I loved the soup, so I wanted to make it again, but the wife is also pregnant and when I mentioned Keller's chicken soup, it was the first time she felt hungry in a week -- so to the stove I go.

I would like to start by saying that Keller says this is a simple soup -- it is not. Even if you wash dishes while you go, your kitchen will look like crap. I recommend cooking it in two days as you can prepare a lot of it ahead of time. I usually do the roux, celery, chicken, stock and carrots ahead of time and leave the soup base and dumplings for the end.

Picture 1: Dumpling quenelles boiling.
Picture 2: Finished dumplings.
Picture 3: Keller's green celery. His method preserves the green color amazingly well. 
Picture 4: Finished soup.
Picture 5: Wine I drank with the soup: Michel Gassier 'Nostre Pais' Blanc 2010. [WA-92, IWR-92, WS-90, RR-91] all for only $14. Great buy.
Picture 6: New kitchen tools. I didn't use all of them for the soup, but there is a Mario and Marko along with two sheaths by Eamon for my Rodrigue and Devin Thomas.

k.

Edit: the order of photos is off, but you can figure it out.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice  I'm craving soups lately but the never ending 105+ temps have kept me from cooking much at all


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks great. Congrats on the soon-to-be new addition to your family. How many does that make for you? 
I've got one of each, but my wife says we're done. I'm trying to talk her out of it.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 18, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Looks great. Congrats on the soon-to-be new addition to your family. How many does that make for you?
> I've got one of each, but my wife says we're done. I'm trying to talk her out of it.



Thanks, knyfe. I have two girls, so maybe it will be a boy this time. The wife's a radiologist so she will be on the lookout.

k.


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks for posting this . i made this last winter.. in one day and i did not clean up as i went along.. .you are absolutely right my kitchen was a disaster zone and 2 days is the only way to go unless you want to start on saturday morning .


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks delicious! I haven't made this, but I can certainly relate to the kitchen mess! And congrats on your upcoming edition. My best to your wife during the process.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks really nice, I just got confused by the thread title...

Stefan


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 18, 2012)

That soup uses a ton of dishes and takes a long time, but it is excellent. I think I thickened mine a bit more than yours but it is excellent anyway you make it.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Looks really nice, I just got confused by the thread title...
> 
> Stefan


Every time I see a title like that I scratch my head...


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 19, 2012)

I will have to try this one.Once the Snow starts to fall, soup is a staple in my diet.And of course......Nice knife Porn


----------

